# Honda GVC 190



## slyoungman (Jun 28, 2010)

Just purchased Husky preasure washer with Honda GVC 190 engine. Not clear on where the oil level should be on dipstick. In one illustration it looks like the middle of the stick, It written copy it sounds like more...Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

The owners manuals are here, either one. 

http://www.honda-engines.com/engines_owners_manuals/ownersmanuals/gc190.htm

Assuming this is the corerct design engine, with no modifications to it, by the manufacture, with the unit on level ground oil fill it up until the oil runs out of the fill hole. Make sure you look at the pictures to make sure it looks like your engine. 

BG


----------

